# Do processors come with cooling fan?



## Istanbul_Lfc (Oct 5, 2007)

Hello,

Something finally hit home while pricing up a new computer to build.

This is my first build and was wondering will this AMD processor i have chosen come a cooling fan?

Here is the processor:

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/141881

And the motherboard:

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/148025

If i do need one i think this one will do the job but i need to know whether ill end up with two cooling fans

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/150982

Thank you

Ryan


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

if you want to buy a afteramrket CPU cooler save and get one better than the Alpine cooler you have mentioned in the third link. its pretty much the same quality as the stock Cooler

but it says OEM so it might not come with its heatsink and that heatsink is really cheap.


----------



## Istanbul_Lfc (Oct 5, 2007)

I dont really mind the quality of the cooling fan but just want to know whether all processors come with its own heat sink or will i have to purchase one.

Here is another one i found:

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/150270


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

certain processors don't come their own cooling fan

and I think you were right to think about getting a aftermarket heatsink
I thnk the Retail versions get a heatsink but then again it could just be confusing and it depends on if it says that it comes with no heatsink

give the company a phone call and ask if that specific CPU comes with its own heatsink


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

OEM like the one you have linked do not come with a Heat sink/fan.
Retail Boxed CPU's do.


----------

